# Winter Training



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

What do you guys do for winter training activities and exercise? OB I know, that is always stressed, but what else do you do?

I try to spend time each day doing something productive but when it is 10 below out it is not fun or very productive.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I usually do pattern blinds, some wagon wheel drills, will run some long blinds and steadying drills. Hard to throw marks in the winter that don't bury in the snow. :lol:

Dan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At 10 below I'd be training him to fetch firewood and crawl to the bottom of my sleeping bag :lol:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You're screwed. I lived in British Columbia for years so our winters were very long. What I would do is this: I would run my dogs on the same water blinds they'd be learning in the summer, on the ice in the winter. Channel blinds, across points, past points, etc. I'd take them back to the same place in the summer and run the blinds from the exact spots. Worked great. It your doing marking drills, use only live birds. They'll stay on top of the snow (clip wing pigeons). Again, it'll be easy for the dog because he can see the birds, so use that to your advantage. Tight marks, blinds past marks, etc. I'm with Bobm.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gonehuntin ....where in BC....Im guessing up north .....Im in MN now but originally I am from Kelowna ....nice to run into you ...take care

Clu__82


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

clu__82 said:


> Gonehuntin ....where in BC....Im guessing up north .....Im in MN now but originally I am from Kelowna ....nice to run into you ...take care
> 
> Clu__82


Smithers, BC. One of the prettiest little towns in BC, but a loooong way N of the border!


----------

